# Fireplace cord ends/disconnect



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's a gas fireplace, I'm assuming the power is for an igniter? Go with option 2. As far as connecting to the circuit, follow the instructions that came with the unit. If it's an electronic ignition, it might give an AFCI fits. If you're hard wiring it, I'd put it on an existing 15a. lighting ckt.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If it's under 300W, you don't need anything but the breaker. If it's over, and you locate it near the appliance, a regular switch will do. It's only when the disconnect is out of sight that it must be lockable; if using the breaker, since the panel is usually not by the appliance, you need a suitable breaker lock. 



> 422.31 Disconnection of Permanently Connected Appliances.
> 
> (A) Rated at Not over 300 Volt-Amperes or 1⁄8 Horsepower.
> For permanently connected appliances rated at *not
> ...


----------



## JabElecPlumbHeat (Oct 21, 2018)

Questions are answered, thanks guys!


----------

